# DIY BLDC motor?



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I'd say look for a used forklift motor....


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lot of BLDC motor building going on here: http://www.rcgroups.com/electric-motor-design-and-construction-361/ 

Of course, it's mostly small motors intended for RC planes and such. I think you will find that a controller will be a larger issue than the motor.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I tried to build one before, and it seems that building it is actually the easy part... designing it was the hard part. Most brushless motors are around 90% efficient, but the one I built tested out at less than 40%. I probably could have boosted that by adjusting the timing, but I don't think it would have made a lot of difference.

I should have run a mag simulator to test it on the computer before actually building it... would have saved me a lot of trial-and-error. Keep in mind that if your car has a 30-mile range with a Warp 9, and you build a motor that is only 50% efficient (let's say).... then you will have a range of less than 19 miles. Plus with all the extra heat, those magnets will not last very long.

If you can get the blueprints for a really efficient motor, I would say build it. But if you can't I wouldn't... it would be a waste of time.


----------



## o0o (Jun 29, 2011)

@rwaudio
i thought about that, would be cheaper too(i hope so^^) but i'm afraid that it got too less power^^

@PZigouras
ok that was what i wanna hear...if i will find blueprints you'll the first to know


@all
i'm surprised how friendly people here are,...i thought you guys gonna say fuck off freak


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Now why would we tell you to go away? We LIKE to build stuff, and personally, I think it's great you are trying to build your own motor.

Please keep us posted on your progress.

Cheers!
Peter


----------



## o0o (Jun 29, 2011)

lol ok i didn't start building it atm cause i'm abit afraid of the design and the controller^^
i'm not that big electronic freak but i'm gonna build a smaller one now first if that works i'll try the big one for in my car

very nice build clip i found on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbU-uOdKgOc

if anybody has success with building one or has a good BLDC to share the design with me i would build you one for free^^


----------

